# Can you add an extra remote to a tractor



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

Probably a dumb question but can u add another remote to the rear of a tractor? I figure u can but I'm not a mechanic. If you can does anybody know what a ballpark cost would be for a dealer to add one on? Thanks in advance. Randy


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

What kind of Tractor? JD 40-55 series you can have three. The newer series I think you can have as many as 6. You can add Fasse (sp) valves using your existing remotes. Probable looking at a cool grand or there abouts. Don't know about other tractors but guess cost would be about the same.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Quick answer is yes. I've asked the dealer about a 2nd one on my Kubota M7040, if I remember it would cost about $1,000. 
BUT, recently I saw some online that plug into your existing outlets, with a switch on the present handle to 'split' the flow, but don't remember right not where it was. I'll look.


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

Gradyjohn, I'm not sure. I just looked at a couple different tractors and was wondering if one could be added on.

*******, I appreciate it. If you find it can you post it on here?


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

urednecku said:


> Quick answer is yes. I've asked the dealer about a 2nd one on my Kubota M7040, if I remember it would cost about $1,000.
> BUT, recently I saw some online that plug into your existing outlets, with a switch on the present handle to 'split' the flow, but don't remember right not where it was. I'll look.


http://www.shoupparts.com/700-1510/ has the Fasse. That should take you right to it. I have one on a tractor but I would really rather have a third remote. Hint don't connect direct to valve. I have a bracket I made and have hoses going to the remote. The weight woull wear out your orings.


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks Grady, I really appreciate it. I will check it out. Thanks again


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Can't find the one I was looking for. I found one on flea-bay and another one @ farmequipment24/7
If I can find the one I was looking for I'll post it.
Grady, good suggestion on not mounting direct. I imagine it would also be a break-off waiting to happen.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

[sup]I added a second remote to a Kubota M6800 in July of 2011. The tractor came with one remote but can accomodate up to three. Got the kit from Messick's for $800. It included the valve, quick disconnects, control lever, control cable and all hardware. Some of the bolts in the kit were too short so I spent another $15 at Fastenal. Fairly easy installation, no leaks, works well, looks good.[/sup]


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

IB, I found a couple more. http://www.vandminc.com/vmsite/vm/list.html
http://www.abcgroff.com/ic/fasse.htm
At least give ya a place to look.

NewBerlinBaler, how long did it take, and how hard was it to install? From what I'm seeing of the prices of the multiplier valves, for a little more looks like it would be more like "factory" and less chance of trouble later on.


----------

